# Hedgie Sleeping in the Open?



## VicTheBear

For the past week and a half, maybe 2 weeks, my hedgehog has been sleeping out in the open in his cage. I'm not sure if this is just a new thing he's doing or if there's something I need to be worried about. 

He has an igloo and his bedding is fleece. In the igloo, he used to pull some of the smaller fleece pieces we put in for him and make a little nest pile to sleep in. He has WHS and so he has trouble getting around now, so initially I thought that maybe he was just too tired to burrow into bed at the end of a long night. But lately when I put him into his cage, he makes a specific effort to scoot out of his hut or out of the fleece pile into the middle of his cage and sleep there. Is he just being contrary or should I be concerned? 

His cage stays between 76 and 78F and we have a heater that kicks on if it gets any cooler. Other than his weird sleeping habit, he's behaving normally.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

We had a thread about this earlier in the summer, when Abbys' piglet and my little friend both went camping around their cages, ignoring all normal sleep-spots to do things like sleep under the wheel, in the center of the cage, at the food dish, or other ridiculous locations. Then, just as suddenly, they stopped and returned to their normal pigloos or sleep-sacks. So, it could be totally normal hedgehog diva-ness.

If you're worried, could you add more sleep-spaces (sleep sacks are small...) so he's never too far from one?


----------



## VicTheBear

Annie&Tibbers said:


> We had a thread about this earlier in the summer, when Abbys' piglet and my little friend both went camping around their cages, ignoring all normal sleep-spots to do things like sleep under the wheel, in the center of the cage, at the food dish, or other ridiculous locations. Then, just as suddenly, they stopped and returned to their normal pigloos or sleep-sacks. So, it could be totally normal hedgehog diva-ness.
> 
> If you're worried, could you add more sleep-spaces (sleep sacks are small...) so he's never too far from one?


I did add a sleep sack a while back. Maybe a month ago, even. (It was actually made for cats, but mine rejected it entirely, so my hog inherited it. He seemed to like it more than his igloo) He also has several fleecy caves that I made for him and a heap of various fleece pieces of all different sizes scattered in piles. I think you hit the nail on the head though, and he's just being a diva :roll: I'll just be a nervous momma bear and keep an eye on him, I suppose. Like I said, he seems fine. I just thought it was weird.


----------



## abbys

I learned several things from Piglet's summer adventures:

1. He likes to scare me.

2. He gets too warm above 76.5* which is part of the reason why he didn't want to sleep in his fleece.

3. Another reason why he doesn't want to sleep in his pouch is that the corner he sleeps in is his "boy time" corner and he just falls asleep there afterwards! :lol:


----------



## Jmlove101

You have a heater that kicks on if it gets any cooler?! May I ask what heater you use? I know its irrelevant but i'm just wondering


----------



## abbys

There are self-regulating thermostats that you can plug your CHE lamps into (and possibly other heat sources, although I'm not sure). You can set the desired temperature on the thermostat and it will turn the heater on and off as it needs to to maintain that temp.

Amazon.com: Zilla 11939 Temperature Controller, 1000-Watt: Pet Supplies


----------

